# Peruvian Tunki Mayo Coffee



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be having some Peruvian Tunki Mayo in the next week or so and it'll be £4.50 for 250g bag - anyone interested let me know - I'm letting the forum have the heads up as this stuff doesn't stay around for long!!

Andy

Tunki coffee is named after the Tunki bird or 'cockerel of the rocks', the Tunki plantation is located high above the city of Cusco near the town of Tunquimayo in south eastern Peru. The farm is run by Quechuan and Aymara people and is a member of CECOVASA, a renowned co-operative of coffee farms run by indigenous producers. In the cup Tunki has all the best attributes of the best Peruvian coffees, a rich chocolate body coupled with a delicate, lingering floral acidity and aroma that makes for an incredibly pleasing cup of coffee.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I have added the Peruvian Tunki to the website now http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

The beans are on their way so hopefully be able to roast some over the weekend!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

This stuff is really nice, it's very full bodied with a floral aroma, high acidity and delicate chocolate flavours.............roasting more on Tuesday or Wednesday


----------

